# HELLO FROM BONNIE SCOTLAND



## steadicamsteel (Jan 13, 2007)

Hello everyone. I came across this forum when I was googling/researching WWII Warbirds. We are making a short film later this year and are looking at some special effect shots that require a Lancaster Bomber and a German 109.

My question to the more experienced on this forum is this. Would you shoot the Special Effect Shots using scale models or should we look at CG/3D Models?

We are also looking at Large Scale Flying Warbirds but this does restrict the shots we actually want.

We have access to Motion Control Cameras so thats why we are looking at models rather than CG.

Thoughts and Comments?

Thanks in advance

Rich Steel
Steadicam Owner/Operator

www.steadicams.com


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 13, 2007)

mmmm, good call, i think you'd be better off doing CGI, are there any more technical details of the aircraft you want?


----------



## steadicamsteel (Jan 13, 2007)

I don't suppose you could recommend a site that has pre built CG war birds. I've tried finding out about the guys who created the CG stuff on the History channels "Dogfights" but no real leads. Any suggestions?


----------



## Emac44 (Jan 13, 2007)

g'day Rich from Australia


----------



## Bf109_g (Jan 13, 2007)

Hi and welcome!


----------



## Emac44 (Jan 15, 2007)

Rich may i make a suggestion. Just a slight one. I would use an Me 110 instead of an Me109 especially dueling with a Lancaster Bomber versus Night figther etc but that is just the way i look at it


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 15, 2007)

There was a guy in Japan that did real nice CGI stuff, at least I thought it was. I'll try to dig up his site for you.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 15, 2007)

Sorry, all the links for him are dead.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 17, 2007)

2 post wonder me thinks........


----------

